# Do GSDs smell worse than other breeds?



## smyke

You might have sees my other threads on here trying to choose a pup and a breeder but I thought this needed its own thread so here is the story:
We visited the breeder yesterday and we loved everything about her and her dogs, but after we left my wife threw this bomb at me: I dont know if I could handle this smell. 
Now, I have allergies this time of year so I could not smell anything even if that dog pooped on my shoes. We both had dogs before and yes, there is some sort of dog smell and you cannot help it but according to her it was very bad inside this lady's house.
I told her that its most likely because there is not just one dog there but quite a few that go through. some of them are in the kennels outside so that may add to it. there was a lot of taxidermy displayed inside and that all of it could contribute, but now she is not 100% convinced.
I was totally







off at her fist but since have cooled off and we will have to sort it out.
In the meantime I want to know whether GSDs actually smell worse than other dogs. My aunt used to have one and I dont remember her house being smelly, my boxer had some odor but nothing that would be considered bad, and the mutt my wife used to have did not bother her either.
Once we get a pup we are planning on feeding him/her RAW diet and I hear that will give us a less smelly dog anyway. We could give him/her baths more often (once a month or 2) but I know you are not supposed to do that too often. or is it Ok as long as you use soap/shampoo that will not strip the oils off their skin.
I read about wipes and other stuff to "deodorize" your dog but I dont know if that is a good thing since dogs may hate to smell anything but their natural scent.
she couldnt even describe to me what that smell was exactly but it sounds like it was an intensified "garden variety" dog smell.
Since we hadnt had a dog in a while maybe she simply forgot how it was. I know that even if the dog did smell a bit we would get used to it but I think her biggest fear is that our visitors would not like the "stink". We have friends who I hate to visit because they smoke inside sometimes and it bothers me so I sort of know where she is comming from if it really is that bad.

What do you think?

PS.
if Mods think I posted in the wrong forum please feel free to move it.


----------



## shilohsmom

None of my three GSDs smell.


----------



## aubie

I haven't noticed a doggie smell stronger than others when they were on kibble, now that she's on raw I notice nothing but can SURE smell other dogs now!! Sometimes after they've been outside on a hot day for a while I can smell a little doggie odor, but it goes away.


----------



## smyke

I would never think that the "smell" part may be a problem but it popped up and I need to address it. Could have been something specific in the woman's house that smelled and not necessarily the dogs but I could not cofirm it one way or the other myself. 

Rosa, do you do anything specific to make sure they dont smell or its just the way it is?


----------



## VectorSketcher

I have two GSD's, and neither of them smell, the only time I smell anything is if they are having a bout of bad gas then they are a bit smelly, ha ha!


----------



## Barb E

I only notice a smell when Dante's wet - Love that wet doggie odor









not!

Dante's on high quality kibble.

Oh and when my mom visited recently I asked her when she first walked in my house and she said she didn't smell anything.


----------



## ahlamarana

A healthy dog should not have an offensive smell unless it rolled in something gross. Both of my GSDs smell fresh, I use them as pillows all the time.


----------



## aubie

What does she feed the dogs? Dogs on crappy foods (pedigree/etc) tend to have more of a smell since their bodies excrete the byproducts through oils in their skin.


----------



## Vinnie

Honestly, I think my GSD naturally smells better than our black lab or golden/malamute mutt.


----------



## smyke

There you go Barb. 
Maybe even better way to test it out is with the mother in law but your own mom usually is good enough. LOL


----------



## smyke

She told me she fed combination of kibble and some raw. she gave me the name of the food she uses and she claimed it was high quality but for the life of me I cannot remember now what it is.

it was my first argument with my wife that RAW or good quality food will help with this "issue".


----------



## flowerpower

no GSD do not smell worse than any other breed, I think


----------



## Jason L

I feed raw and I have to say my dogs smell pretty good (and I don't bath them unless they decided to give themselves a mud bath on their own).


----------



## shilohsmom

> Originally Posted By: smykeI would never think that the "smell" part may be a problem but it popped up and I need to address it. Could have been something specific in the woman's house that smelled and not necessarily the dogs but I could not cofirm it one way or the other myself.
> 
> Rosa, do you do anything specific to make sure they dont smell or its just the way it is?


Sorry for being so quick with my first post...my phone was ringing at work... I'm glad that your addressing this issue now because for some this would be a huge issue. I use to have a GSD that stunk to the point I would want to wash my hands everytime I petted her. I'd bathe her but she still smelled. This was many many years ago and I can only think that #1 I got a dog that tended to be on the smelly side, and #2. I fed the dog grocery store dog food-I didn't know better then. 

All of my three are plush long coats. I use to think they were odor free because they don't have the standard stock coats, but I've since met many GSDs that don't have an odor. I think a lot has to do with their enviorment (being an indoor dog is important) and the quality of food they are given. I don't feed RAW but I do feed Merrick and thats one of the better foods.


----------



## Steffanie

From what I've noticed, bad food has a serious impact on smell even being given lots of tablescraps or just bad kibble. Dogs that are outside a lot(such as in outdoor kennels or just kept in the backyard) smell more, especially if put inside. It's pretty easy to pick an outside dog out of a group from the smell. My two don't smell normally, but after a long hike they do tend to smell a little bit for an hour or two but nothing horrible. And of course if they're wet they'll have more odor. Some dogs smell from health problems - allergies, staph or yeast infections.
Of course these are all things you get used to after a while and don't notice much if at all.

Maybe you should try to visit someone who has just one or two indoor GSDs and see how their house smells?


----------



## smyke

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom
> ...my phone was ringing at work...


don't you just hate when they dare to interrupt? LOL

I'm glad to hear that its usually the crappy food or being more of an outside dog that causes that issue. neither one should apply to us.

I know Steffanie that would be a good test, but then again some people's houses "smell" even with no animals inside.


----------



## Castlemaid

I have found that regardless of the breed of dog, diet does make a difference in how they smell. I feed raw and don't have a smell. 

I have been over to SchH friends' house who may own several German Shepherds, all raw fed, no smell at all. 

I know that in another thread you were asking about frequency of bathing - a bath every two or three months I think is not excessive - every week, yes, but a few times a year won't be a problem, and it should help with your worries about having a smelly dog.


----------



## smyke

yeah, that other thread I found while researching this whole thing and someone said they bathe their dog once a week. I knew that was much, but once a month I will have no problem with if it comes to it.
Boxer I had we used to bathe twice a year (unless she hunted down a skunk) and never had that problem even though we didnt know any better and fed her pedigree crap. on another hand once you have a dog you get used to it and then dont smell it anymore.


----------



## Castlemaid

I just saw your other post about visiting the breeder - Royal Canin isn't that high a quality food - lots of grains. 

I'm pretty sure that if you stuck to a raw diet, or a VERY high quality kibble, smell won't be an issue.


----------



## smyke

did you find Royal Canin mentioned on the breeders website? because I dont think I mentioned it anywhere.


----------



## Castlemaid

> Originally Posted By: smykedid you find Royal Canin mentioned on the breeders website? because I dont think I mentioned it anywhere.


Yes, I saw that she feeds Royal Canin on her website (and is a distributor). 

It is not a bad food, but there are some better ones available.


----------



## Minnieski

Our GSD really doesn't have a smell. I can give her a hug and take a big whiff of her and she doesn't really smell like anything. She's on a high quality kibble as well.


----------



## Furonthefloor

I have a lot of dogs in my house. I always wondered if you could smell "dog" on me or in the house just because Im so outnumbered. Everyone would always ask me how I kept the house from smelling. Wasn't sure if they were being polite until my mom said my house doesn't smell she'd never be polite, she'd say if it stunk.

Tile floor--ripped out around 3,200 sq ft of WHITE carpet only left the guest rooms where the dogs don't go. 
Nothing fancy, I use bleach for cleaning & I'm not a freak that likes to clean!!

Brush your dog/s often!! One dog vs. many dogs definately adds to the cleaning/smells to get rid of not to mention the hair! But you just have to work a little harder it can be done.
I know people that have outdoor dogs (GSD & Non GSDS) that don't smell, but there are some that definately, when you pet/play with them you cannot deny they smell. 

I can't say for sure whether that is from not grooming or letting them lay in dirt or water/mud adds to it. The place I'm thinking of the dogs have a pool & can go in & out as they please, but then they like to lay in the cool dirt. Something tells me that would NOT be the set up you & your wife would have. 

Also my friend has a Ridgeback (indoors w/dog door) & she smells terrible the dog was a stray & scared to death of water/bathing as well as most everything else. 

I also have an Aunt who by many people's standards would be considered odd--I love her to death. She is an animal lover w/ a mini petting zoo outside (talk about smell) & the dogs, 5 big labs kept inside. When you walk in the house it can sting your eyes. She lives on a lake loaded with alligators, so during the day she locks her dogs in her house so they dont swim(they are'nt potty trained!) 
I guess my point is smell is not just breed specific. 
Oh, I have one last comment for you to consider. My husband has an 11yo toy poodle--not my favorite breed, but as I say I've never met a dog I didn't like. He grows on you--but he smells worse than any of the other dogs I have including all 4 sheps!!

Hope your wife comes around & you guys get to enjoy the breed how can you resist!?!


----------



## katieliz

#1. diet. 
#2. grooming/hygene.
#3. clean their environment often. 

especially the diet part. except in rare circumstances of some type of illness, how they smell depends hugely upon the quality and of the food they eat.


----------



## GSDElsa

I really do think it's dog dependant and care dependant. I don't THINK Elsa smells except when she's been in the water or mud (which unfortunately is about every week since we take her hiking so much), but once she dries out and is brushed it's not so bad. One thing is, I'd make sure if the dog plays in pond water to make sure it's dried off before coming in, especially if you have carpet. I've noticed that our SUV has gotten a bit smelly, and I'm assuming it's because she's always wet and filthy and disgusting when she goes back in. But I've never noticed the smell in the house.

I will say I have some friends with two Dobermans, and their house smells absolutely disgusting. It's really a rotten dog smell. One of their dogs has bad allergies/skin problems so I don't know if that's why (they aren't dirty people).

It will always help to cut down on dog smell as well if the dog isn't allowed on furniture.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have noticed that my Shepherd has more of a "doggy" smell than my Golden Retriever did. My Golden never smelled like a dog, and people always would ask me if she had just had a bath even if she hadn't had one in a long while. With my Shepherd I think part of it is because she likes to lay on the ground in the yard when she is outside (although she's not outside that long.) I also don't give Bianca baths very often so that's probably also part of it. It isn't a strong smell but it's there.


----------



## JKlatsky

I want to agree with people that diet is important when considering smell. You know how your mother always told you junk food made you skin break out? I think it's kind fo the same with dogs and the way they smell. Also, sometimes, when dogs have a "smell" it not actually from their coat. It's from their ears or their mouth. Often this has to do with diet. My dogs do not in general, smell. My one sleeps in bed and I frequently lay on him. He has a pleasant furry smell. 

However, I will agree that dogs that are outside smell more than dogs inside and that the grooming and hygiene of your dog goes a long way towards making them pleasant smelling. My dogs stink more in the summer. I attribute this to 2 things. They're hot and they pant and shed more. This puts more of them into the air. This could probably be mitigated if I brushed more regularly every day...but truly I don't notice it. My mother who is sensitive is the one who notices it more. And the other thing I find that makes them stink is getting wet. At training in the summer it is very hot. I always leave buckets in their crates with water and ice. If the get very hot they will dump their bucket and make a swamp to lay in. I don't really care because they are keeping cool...but with their dirty feet and crate swamp you get a stinky wet dog smell. Now this doesn't necessarily impact the dog. When they dry I just brush them out really good and we're stink free...but the car is another story. If I don't clean out the crates right away and they bake in the car for a day or two...well there is a wave of dog stink when I do open the car. 

If you keep the house clean and vacuum and mop regularly then I don't think you'll have much of a problem. I will admit to not being the tidiest of housekeepers, so I know I get dog smell sometimes, but when I clean the house and have the hair picked up and maybe a PLug In in the wall, my Dad has actually commmented on how surprised he is that the dogs have no odor and the house doesn't stink. (And I have 3 living in the house)

The only other time I can think of when my dogs smell bad is when Anka goes into heat. I don't know that it's "bad" but Anka definitely gets a pretty strong musky odor to her. Because we have the boys in the house too she's always locked away in a bedroom and that room can havea pretty strong smell to it when you open the door.


----------



## lylol

In my experience, only if they are having a medical issue... my senior GSd had several years of terrible itchy skin, allergies, hot spots and flea reaction... and his skin was oily and his coat could be more smelly...with greater attention to flea control and brushing out old hair AND a chance to grain free foods he is a different dog today. My young 9 month old GSD has wonderful coat and skin and smells so good I want to cuddle up with him. I think it will be a non-issue for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have had gsd's for my whole life, and never had one that smelled bad,,,shed ?? YEAH! LOL,,but we all know they are big time shedders,,,MIKE, I hope your wife doesn't mind dog hair?? has anyone mentioned they are big time shedders?? In fact my aussies shed less))

None of my dogs need constant bathing, (when I showed of course they were bathed more)...the one thing I cannot live without is my metro air force blower)) I love it, the dogs love it..

ok done rambling


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: katieliz#1. diet.
> #2. grooming/hygene.
> #3. clean their environment often.


I feed raw as well and do not notice any ordor, except maybe if they roll around outside in something or play in the Lake.. haha. I believe this helps.

I brush everyday and keep baby wipes on hand for after play sessions with other dogs or adventures out in the woods.

I have to vacume everyday, if not then everyother day or my house will be covered in fur.

I think that if you do those things, you should be fine on the whole "smelly house" thing.


----------



## Samba

Sometimes, unfortunately, at a breeding place there is an odor. It depends on the number of dogs and the conditions and the type of housing. 

Having GSDs all over our house, I can say I haven't had one that smells. Good food and good hygiene are critical.


----------



## flyinghayden

I live in a 32 foot motorhome with 3 BIG GSDs, and I have people walk in, and they are suprised at how clean it smells. I vacuum alot, and I brush alot, and I feed high quality kibble, and that is what helps. I share the bed with Hannah, and she has very little odor. My sister has Chi's and pugs, and I can smell them a mile away.


----------



## smyke

Thank you all for your input. When we talked about getting a dog we thought we had all the aspects covered including shedding but smell just never came up. I am glad I asked your opinions and now have enough "evidence" to put her at ease.


----------



## SunCzarina

Put Mrs Mike at ease by checking out all the wonderful scents these people have to offer. I like the berriclean, smells like raspberries.

http://www.tropiclean.net/products.php

I love a freshly groomed dog.







After they're back from the groomers, they go outside for potty breaks and then right back in so I can smell them.


----------



## doggiedad

maybe your wife is being over sensitive
to the idea of getting a puppy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I bathe my dogs every month or two. As long as you use good stuff that's made for dogs that's mild and pH balanced it shouldn't bother their skin or coat. We take our dogs to a self service place at the park we go to and they use the Earthbath line of products. http://www.earthbath.com/

In addition to the shampoos they have grooming wipes:



> Quote:Use these thick, large, moist wipes as a touch-up grooming solution or as a bath alternative. earthbath grooming wipes handily clean pets' dirty paws, undercoat, (dirty bottoms too!), while imparting a show quality shine. Remove dander, drool, discharge and cling-ons from playing in the unknown. They contain only natural cleansers and conditioners, including exotic Hawaiian awapuhi extract, a shine-enhancing coat conditioner. These natural wipes contain no animal by-products (lanolin-free) or alcohol and will not remove spot-on flea control products. Both varieties contain Aloe Vera and Vitamin E to moisturize coat and skin. Notice how soft your hands are after wiping your pet... Safe for daily use on all animals over 6 weeks old.


And between bath spritzes:



> Quoteoes your dog smell like dog? Want odor relief in a jiffy, but have no time to bathe your pet? earthbath® Premium 3-in-1 Deodorizing Spritzes naturally eliminate pet odors between baths, remoisturize coat and skin and impart a healthy shine & supple softness, without leaving oily residue. Heavenly scented essences match our popular shampoos and our spritzes are loaded with nature's finest skin and coat conditioners, including colloidal oatmeal, aloe vera and vitamin E. After use, your pet will thank you and you'll thank yourself. All earthbath® Spritzes are compatible for use with topical flea applications.


I only vacuum weekly, so I'm not an obsessive cleaner by any stretch of the imagination. My dogs smell like dogs, but not in an unpleasant way at all.


----------



## SunCzarina

Or maybe she has my sense of smell. I can smell it when there's a boat offloading natural gas at the port a mile away. I can smell it when Morgan's been rolling on a slug. Children don't always smell nice. Especially if there's cheese in the house. There are ways of making dogs and children smell better...


----------



## smyke

Could be DaD, but she says she wants one. I think the smell at the breeder threw her off. LIke I said we have been around dogs all our lives whether in our houses or others and never really had an issue with odor.
I think her father used to keep hunting dogs before (terriers of some sort) and kept them in kennels outside and when they came in to the house they stank the whole place up.









Jenn: do dogs like the fact that they dont smell like themselves after that treatment?

CassidysMom: that treatment sounds a lot like car detailing kits nowadays. LOL
I am sort of familiar with the process. its not so hard.


----------



## Brightelf

GSDs smell like home, safety, family, and love. After a quick walk in the rain, a slightly damp GSD coat's scent to me means that we are all home and safe and well. That all is right with the world.


----------



## Raziel

Kilo smells a little, but hes a dog.
He doesnt STINK...but has that "dog" smell.
He is on raw food and is groomed daily.
(sleeps in my bed...ON MY PILLOWS...so he must not smell too bad...as I dont really notice it.)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: smykeCassidysMom: that treatment sounds a lot like car detailing kits nowadays. LOL
> I am sort of familiar with the process. its not so hard.










It's actually not as complicated as it sounds. I've only used the spritzer once or twice, when we were at a nearby park and they'd been tromping through a bunch of mud. I rubbed off the excess with a towel, sprayed them down, and then rubbed them again with a clean towel. Hosing them off with plain water would have done the trick too, but hey, we had the spritzer, might as well use it.







The scent was pleasant, not overpowering, and it wore off fairly quickly so they just didn't smell like mud anymore.


----------



## TaraM1285

Tara smelled TERRIBLE when we first brought her home. She was still recovering from a skin infection though. The smell has gotten a lot better, but we still notice it a little. A lot of that is probably food-related. We started switching her to Orijen in the last couple of days and have noticed hardly any smell, could partially also have to do with having windows open and airing out the house.

When I worked at the vet clinic, there were definitely some breeds that smelled worse than others. The GSD was not a smelly breed. The worst were the floppy-eared breeds that were prone to ear infections!


----------



## aubie

When we do bathe, which is only ever few months (the dogs, we bathe pretty often ourselves!) unless Anna got in her mudpit or Duncan rolled in something dead, we use either Earthbath or organic soap bars. 

We also use the earthbath wipes for inbetween baths, just to freshen them up.


----------



## Trina

None of our GSDs ever had a discernible doggy odor; in fact, I used to say Klaus smelled like caramel when I hugged him.

Our mixed breed Tora used to be a stinky dog (however, no one else seemed to think she smelled except me.) We switched to Canidae dry food years ago, and that seemed to do the trick for her. She also doesn't have gas the way used to either.


----------



## smyke

Glad to hear it. I know after a while they all smell like roses.









You just reassured me in what I thought were the reasons for intensified doggy smell. thank you all for you input. 

now its time to think of another question to ask. LOL
shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: smykenow its time to think of another question to ask. LOL
> shouldn't be too hard.










Always something, isn't there!


----------



## angierose

Did your wife specify what kind of smell it was that bothered her? In know that puppies have a different smell than adults, what my husband lovingly calls "puppy milk breath." I have been assured that this is a fantastic scent that makes everyone want a puppy, but personally it makes me gag.









I just don't like the smell of puppies, or of human babies for that matter, but my older puppy doesn't smell like that and I love her faint outdooorsy scent.


----------



## smyke

There were no puppies in sight Angie. 
She could not tell me what it was exactly. I wish I could smell what she did (darned allergies). I may be going to the breeder again at some point and hopefully I can smell for myself.


----------



## Jason L

I would have love to know what your exact words were when she mentioned the smell the first time ... haha


----------



## smyke

actually it was very civil. she said: I dont think I can handle that smell. and that was it.


----------



## onyx'girl

GSD's feet smell like fritos/was that the scent? LOL!


----------



## Jason L

> Originally Posted By: smykeactually it was very civil. she said: I dont think I can handle that smell. and that was it.


Well, you're a better man than I am!


----------



## smyke

LOL, no it was not it. we are both quite familiar with that scent and she would have pointed it out.

I tried Jason. I didnt want to argue with her although it was tough to restrain myself. I figured I would gather the knowledge on here and make the presentation. Since I am not home from 8.30 to 6 it would be my wife doing most of the work around the pup I did not want to tick her off too much. According to her she has enough to do with 3 kids in the house and we only have 2. Her math is a bit off.


----------



## mysablegsd

Carly needs a bath 2-3 times a year.
Not an overpowering gag smell, but she will get
kind of stinky after a few months.

The WORST smelling dog I ever had was a Pit Bull/Beagle cross.

OMG. It got minutely better after she was spayed, but not much!

In her defense, she did develop lupus later on and I think that may have had a lot to do with it.


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo has only had one bath in his 7.5 months. He does not smell at all. When I leave my house, instead of giving my dogs a kiss goodbye, I breathe in their scent! Crazy obsessed, I know...


----------



## AgileGSD

I always laugh a bit when this topic comes up and the majority of people insist that GSDs don't have any smell at all. One of the first things I noticed about GSDs when I got one was that they smell like dogs. This is especially noticable at shows were GSD people are set up grooming or in small places with lots of GSDs. I think it has to do with their coat type and skin oils. I don't think they smell bad but they do have more of a dog odor than a lot of breeds. Of course, to be fair they smell less doggy than others. My GSDs are raw fed and well cared for but still have a doggy smell to them. My Belgians and others I know don't have a doggy smell but sometimes they roll in gross stuff and smell way worse than a dog







I do wonder if the coated GSDs would have less of an odor because some have similar coats to the Belgians.

I think Boxers have more of a smell too, almost a hound-y dog odor. I don't think GSDs smell stronger than Boxers in general, if that helps.


----------



## gagsd

Did not read through the entire thread, but I have a houseful of German Shepherds and a teacup poodle. The poodle smells worse


----------



## Mandalay

Mandalay has a smell, but it is not THAT bad. It is more so lately because she created a mud path in the backyard and then rolled in it. Since it is so cold already I dont want to rinse her off out there. I was thinking of taking her to Petco tomorrow and bathing her there. In any case, it is no more than any other dog that has been out in the mud.

My Doberman - now she stunk! LoL! When I was pregnant with DD#1 my dog was getting weekly baths because I could not stand the smell. You could not smell it in the house, but when she would get up in your face you could.

I would let your DW know that you will be responsible for bathing the dog. There are always doggie wipes that can be used inbetween baths.


----------



## Jason L

> Originally Posted By: smykeI tried Jason. I didnt want to argue with her although it was tough to restrain myself. I figured I would gather the knowledge on here and make the presentation. Since I am not home from 8.30 to 6 it would be my wife doing most of the work around the pup I did not want to tick her off too much. According to her she has enough to do with 3 kids in the house and we only have 2. Her math is a bit off.


Well played, sir!


----------



## SuzyE

if you ask me GOldens have a smell to them. Paige has been known to get stinky but I don't bathe them much. your wife was smelling the whole place with a lot of dogs NOT your place with one dog! You can always throw this crazy idea at her-dog shampoo and air fresheners.
(I think it was really something else!)


----------



## Doggydog

My GSD smells more than my mix. The mix is tremendously fuzzy and you'd think she'd stink, but she doesn't. 
Although Jiva smells worse than the other dog, it's still not terrible. The worst smelling dogs I know are my friend's chocolate lab who smells like dirty socks. And those dread-lock dogs, are they called pulli? Their smell is horrible. And I know a bison frisee {sp?} that is a ball of super funk odor.
Maybe it's not related to breed so much as just the individual dog? 
Diet and cleanliness matter. But in my case, my 2 dogs eat the same and are on the same grooming / bath schedule. I think my GSD's odor is largely her stinky breath which I'm hoping is related to teething. 
There is doggy "perfume". I take my little stink bomb to work so I have to spray her with some natural spray w/ essential oils in it.


----------



## pupresq

> Quote:Maybe it's not related to breed so much as just the individual dog?


That's what I think. Grace and Leo eat the same food, get the same grooming, live in the same house etc. and Grace is just naturally a little oilier and stinkier than he is. I've found a wide variety with GSD fosters also.


----------



## smyke

Thank you all once again. Looks like we are past the smell issue and I have requested to be put on the list for one of the girls.
Now once we get her home I have to remember to help my wife clean after her otherwise I am moving out. LOL


----------



## Dainerra

hmm she must be won over if you'll be moving and the pup will stay


----------

